# PPS Please post your spreadsheets here



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It is critical for users of the *PPS system* to GIVE BACK to the community by posting their parameters/dosing schedule so that we can develop a large consensus of appropriate dosages. Please use this form to give the PPS developers your feedback and to ask for assistance in deciphering your recommended dosages and parameters.

The form will be posted in this thread where the developers will post their response to you.

Thanks for helping to build hobbyist consensus on the PPS system and, hence, making it more useful to all of us. 

*Typical high light daily dosing Table*


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Please post in the *PPS Analysis and Feedback Forum* .

Thank you
Edward


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

When you use the Form it auto populates into the proper Forum.


----------

